# Spiele Screenshot [Diskussions--Thread]



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. April 2013)

Hier kann über die Optimale Spiele Einstellung Diskutieren, Tipps zur Nachbearbeitung, etc

Hier gehst zum Haupseite:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...nshot-thread-bitte-keine-ot-diskussionen.html

Was ihr auch mal besuchen müsst ist http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/4815-lustige-game-screenshots.html.
MFG CrimsoN​


----------



## GxGamer (14. April 2013)

Einen Thread zum Diskutieren/Kommentieren hab ich vor knapp 2 Jahren auch mal gestartet, aber nur mit mäßigem Erfolg... 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/120900-der-screenshot-kommentarthread.html

Bin mal gespannt wie es dem hier ergeht.


----------



## Leandros (14. April 2013)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Einen Thread zum Diskutieren/Kommentieren hab ich vor knapp 2 Jahren auch mal gestartet, aber nur mit mäßigem Erfolg...
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/120900-der-screenshot-kommentarthread.html
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wie es dem hier ergeht.


 
Vielleicht waren die Leute früher noch nicht bereit dafür


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. April 2013)

Es sind jetzt schon mal Beiträge als in deinen 

Ich würde mich freuen wenn das hier klappen würde. Werde mir auch immer etwas einfallen lassen um das hier alles am leben zu halten !


----------



## Primer (14. April 2013)

Hatte Mirrors Edge schon von Haus aus solche guten Texturen oder dreht da die hohe Auflösung was an der Schärfe!?


----------



## K-putt (14. April 2013)

Das Spiel hat wirklich so gute Texturen. Die kommen aber durch die Auflösung nur besser rüber.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. April 2013)

Wie machst du das du einen So hohe Auflösung hin bekommst bei dieser Karte ?

Bei ME3 von über 7600 zu 4300 wie geht das `? Dazu noch SGSSAA, verstehe ich gerade nicht.


----------



## K-putt (14. April 2013)

Die Unreal Engine kann "tiledshot"   Spielen kann ich so nicht. Geht nur per befehl und die Engine rechnet dann das Bild in der Auflösung.

UDN - Three - TakingScreenshots


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. April 2013)

Geht das in jeden Game was auf die UE-E setzt ?


----------



## K-putt (15. April 2013)

Jap, solang die Entwickler es nicht raus genommen haben.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. April 2013)

Da mein Eng nicht ganz so gut ist sag mir mal wie du das genau gemacht hast !


----------



## K-putt (15. April 2013)

Bei Mirror's Edge einfach Bindings=(Name="F1",Command="tiledshot 5",Control=False,Shift=False,Alt=False) in die TdInput.ini unter unter Documents\EA Games\Mirror's Edge\TdGame\Config einfügen.

F1 kann natürlich jede taste sein die noch nicht belegt ist.


----------



## Primer (15. April 2013)

Noimie schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat wirklich so gute Texturen. Die kommen aber durch die Auflösung nur besser rüber.


 
Da ich mich mit dem Thema noch nicht sonderlich ausführlich beschäftigt habe... Mir ist zwar klar das Downsampling alles glättet, also auch Shader und was nicht so alles flackert, macht es aber die Texturen auch sichtlich schärfer? Einfach weil die Auflösung höher ist? Ich habe das wie gesagt selbst noch nicht probiert, mich würde das aber mal interessieren.


----------



## K-putt (15. April 2013)

Jein, kommt halt auf's Spiel an ob bei höherer Auflösung dann auch höher aufgelöste Texturen geladen werden.


----------



## Primer (17. April 2013)

Aha, also skalieren manche Titel die Texturauflösung hoch!? Ich dachte Texturen=Hoch in den Optionen hat die besten Tapeten zur Folge?


----------



## kero81 (17. April 2013)

Hast Du mal das Maximum an Tildeshot herausgefunden bei ME?! Oder gibts ein Engine bedingtes Maximum? 
Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie sich dieser Thread entwickelt. Kenne den Crimson2.0 aus dem Musik Thread und da wird man von ihm immer beleidigt weil man nen anderen Musikgeschmack hat. Mal schauen wie es hier abgeht.


----------



## Robonator (19. April 2013)

K-putt schrieb:


> Jein, kommt halt auf's Spiel an ob bei höherer Auflösung dann auch höher aufgelöste Texturen geladen werden.


 
Du solltest für deine Screenshots bei Firmen eingestellt werden 
Die sehen um weiten besser aus als das was offiziell von denen kommt. 
Stellt euch mal vor die hätten damals zum Release von Mirrors Edge solche Screenshots gezeigt


----------



## K-putt (19. April 2013)

Danke für die Blumen <3  
Aber da gibt's echt noch viel bessere als mich.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. April 2013)

Meine freunde ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr denen Thread ins abo nehmen könnt damit das nicht verläuft wie bei andren threads.

_*Des weiten will ich ihr mal etwas ankündigen ! Ich werde mich dem nächst an eine Spezial ran setzten wie versprochen. Habe schon paar Sachen was im kopf dazu aber ich will nicht zu viel verraten !*_​


----------



## Robonator (21. April 2013)

@ K-Putt  

Entweder ich seh wat falsch oder einige der Mass Effect Screens haste schongepostet


----------



## K-putt (21. April 2013)

Echt?... verdammt  ich schau eben mal. Danke für den hinweis ^^


----------



## K-putt (5. Mai 2013)

Hier ist jetzt wohl anscheinend tote Hose?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Mai 2013)

Ich war leider gesperrt deswegen ins es etwas ruhig!


----------



## kero81 (5. Mai 2013)

Ich denke mal das es einfach nicht genügend Diskussionsbedarf bei einem Spiele Screenshot Thread gibt.  Der alte Thread wurde ja auch nicht genutzt, wie GxGamer schon angedeutet hat.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Mai 2013)

Wir sind aber schon mal besser wir schon drei seiten gefühlt haben.


----------



## K-putt (5. Mai 2013)

daran wird's glaube auch liegen kero81.


----------



## Robonator (5. Mai 2013)

Naja, für Kommentare etc bin ich einfach zu faul den Thread zu wechseln und zu verlinken etc deswegen spar ich mir das dann


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Mai 2013)

In dem Andren darf man leider nicht schreiben !

Ob auch mit Mods gesprochen ob ich diese Thread bekomme und da paar Neue Regeln auf stellen kann etc. Wurde abgeblockt aber gut Painkiller(der mod) hat es eh auf mich ab gesehen.


----------



## Robonator (5. Mai 2013)

Du könntest, anstelle der Mods, doch auch den Ersteller des Threads anschreiben und fragen ob er das ändert?


----------



## GxGamer (12. Mai 2013)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> In dem Andren darf man leider nicht schreiben !
> 
> Ob auch mit Mods gesprochen ob ich diese Thread bekomme und da paar Neue Regeln auf stellen kann etc. Wurde abgeblockt aber gut Painkiller(der mod) hat es eh auf mich ab gesehen.



Also ich möchte keine mehreren Seiten mit Diskussionen und Kommentaren lesen, wenn ich mir eigentlich nur mal Bilder angucken will. Dennoch würde ich auch gerne mal diskutieren/kommentieren, daher hatte ich es ja auch mit einem Diskussionsthread versucht. Es ist halt der von Robonator beschriebene Aufwand, der abschreckt.

Und an deiner Stelle würde ich langsam mal mit den Unterstellungen aufpassen, aber das scheinste ja nicht zu verstehen.
Du musst dich auch nicht wundern wenn man dir nicht die Verantwortung für einen so belebten Thread übergibt - nach deinem "Lesertest".


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Mai 2013)

Ja mein Test von dem Kühler war nicht super weiß ich selber etc.
Und was das Thema Frei.Wild an geht ist das keine Unterstellung gewesen sonder Tatsache. Aber gut ich bin hier ja eh immer der blöde !


----------



## Robonator (12. Mai 2013)

Cool wäre ja wenn es unter jedem Post im Thread ein Kommentarfeld gäbe, das anfangs immer ausgeblendet ist und man kann die Kommis halt einblenden wenn man was schreiben oder sie lesen will. Aber ich denke dazu braucht man ein neues Forenlayout :/


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Mai 2013)

Oder man lässt einfach Kommis zu ! Villt Bilde ich mir das ein aber ich echt manchmal das gefühl das alles hier im Forum echt Steif zu geht. Besonders was die regeln an geht etc.

Aber gut lassen wir das sonst bekomme ich wieder mal sinnlos Punkte


----------



## kero81 (12. Mai 2013)

Ähm, müssen Regeln nicht "steif" sein?! Wie wäre das denn wenn man Regeln andauernd anpasst wie es gerade nötig ist? Das wäre Chaos Pur. Und Crimson, vielleicht mag man dich nicht weil du Leute andauernd anpampst. Wie mich z.b. wenn ich Hip Hop im Musik Thread poste... Ich finds ganz gut das man keine Kommis im SC-Thread zulässt.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Mai 2013)

So nun hab ich endlich mal wieder eine sehr gut Karte ! 

Werde nun auch öftern mal paar Bilder posten. Aber an euch leute wer von euch hat erfahrung mit DS und GTX600er Karten ?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Juni 2013)

Hier PCGHGS, gibt einen großen unterschied zwischen dem Hohen schatten und Ultra schatten in BSI ?!


----------



## Robonator (8. Juni 2013)

Jetzt mal ohne Scheiss, K-Putt deine Remember Me und Syndicate Screenshots müssen aber entweder sehr stark Nachbearbeitet sein oder mit irgendwelchen Mods hochgepusht sein oder aber es sind einfach nur Artworks von dem Spiel, anders kann ich mir diese wahnsinnig geile Grafik nicht erklären. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-473.html#post5338295
Ich hab mir die Bilder bei Tumblr angeschaut. Einige sehen einfach zu gut aus als das sie vom Gameplay stammen können.


----------



## joraku (1. Juli 2013)

Wow, die sehen wirklich verdammt gut aus!
Wie hast du das hinbekommen?

Edit: Bei einigen Bilder steht übrigens direkt dran, dass sie nachbearbeitet sind, also sollte man sich nicht gleich verunsichern lassen.  Wirklich gut gelungen!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Juli 2013)

Möchte noch mal auf dem http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/4815-lustige-game-screenshots-52.html aufmerksam machen !
Bin da so ein bisschen alleine ?


----------



## K-putt (13. Juli 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ohne Scheiss, K-Putt deine Remember Me und Syndicate Screenshots müssen aber entweder sehr stark Nachbearbeitet sein oder mit irgendwelchen Mods hochgepusht sein oder aber es sind einfach nur Artworks von dem Spiel, anders kann ich mir diese wahnsinnig geile Grafik nicht erklären.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-473.html#post5338295
> Ich hab mir die Bilder bei Tumblr angeschaut. Einige sehen einfach zu gut aus als das sie vom Gameplay stammen können.


 
Sorry, hab ganz vergessen das es diesen Thread noch gibt.
Meine Bilder sind immer ingame so wie es hier auf dem Bildschirm landet.
Wenn sie nachbearbeitet sind, dann schreib ich das auch mit in die Beschreibung 

Einzige nachbearbeitung die ich nicht immer erwähne ist Photomerge (Panorama)


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Juli 2013)

Aber ohne misst das deine Bilder sehen teileweilse echt aus wie nachgeholfen !

Aber Trotzdem sehen die sehr gut aus.


----------



## K-putt (13. Juli 2013)

Ich nehme das mal als Kompliment auf


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Juli 2013)

Ich bekomme ich nie so hin wie du...wie machst du das ?!


----------



## K-putt (13. Juli 2013)

Kamera Mods und endlos viele Tweaks.
High Resolution Schatten, niedriger FOV, 'ne gute Sweetfx config, extrem hohe Auflösungen wenn möglich und 4-8xSSAA.
Need for Speed Most Wanted läuft mit 4xssaa und 1530p nur noch mit 20fps, für Bilder machen reicht aber auch 1fps.
Remember Me läuft zb. auch nur mit 30fps. Genau so wie Alan Wake bei 4K. Oft sogar unter 20fps.

Versucht einfach soviel wie möglich zu aktivieren um die Bildqualität zu verbessern.
Störende dinge wie das Hud oder die Waffe sollte man auch zwingend versuchen aus dem Bild zu kriegen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. August 2013)

Hier Liebe Freunde das ist mir etwas zu tot hier !!

Sagt mir mal was ihr gern für Spiele sehen wohlt ?!


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. August 2013)

Also wenn das so ist dann doch bitte Crysis 3, Metro LL und Far Cry 3 in 4k 

mfg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. August 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Also wenn das so ist dann doch bitte Crysis 3, Metro LL und Far Cry 3 in 4k
> 
> mfg


 
Der war fast gut 

Na ich werde mich jetzt mal an einen Klassiker versuchen. Will noch nicht zu viel verraten aber es wird sicherlich gut !


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. August 2013)

Meintest du Gestern die Einstellungen, mehr geht mit meinem System einfach nicht. Ich hatte da an der Stelle im Schnitt ca 25-30 FPS


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. August 2013)

Ist Sehr hoch das höhste was geht ? Habe da bei Crysis 3 keinen plan mehr ?!


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. August 2013)

Sehr hoch sollte das maximum sein, reicht ja auch

mfg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. August 2013)

Also wenn die Schatten eins Runternehmst hast die selbe Optik aber mehr FPS, das gleiche bei dem Posting sachen. Würde auch das FOV auf max setzten.


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. August 2013)

In der Einstellung würde ich eh nie Spielen, zum Bilder machen ist es schon eher was. Aber irgendwie kommt mir Crysis 3 mit allem auf Anschlag sehr künstlich vor, ich muß mir mal ein anderes Spiel für Bilder suchen

mfg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. August 2013)

Also wie gesagt hau die Schatten auf Hoch da siehst keinen unterschied zu sehr hoch. Aber du hast mehr FPS !
Und das FOV ist in Crysis 3 echt bescheiden würde ich echt höher machen.


----------



## kero81 (19. August 2013)

Dead Rising Riptide würde mich mit AA und DS mal Interessieren. Glaube aber das dürfen wir hier nicht Posten...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. August 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Dead Rising Riptide würde mich mit AA und DS mal Interessieren. Glaube aber das dürfen wir hier nicht Posten...


 
Klar darf man das ! Es darf nicht übertrieben werden was Blut, tot und verderben an geht !


----------



## GxGamer (5. September 2013)

Ich schätze den Thread als Diskussionsthread zu Screenshots. Wenn dies aber ebenfalls zu einem Laberthread mutiert, wer wann welche Spiele zockt, ist hier Ende.
8 Posts entfernt.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. September 2013)

Oki wird gemacht !

------

Daher gleich mal meine Frage ich will in Dark Messiah SSAO anschalten, das geht zwar per Treiber doch leider sieht man es kaum.
Gibt es einen andern Weg von um an AO zu kommen ?

Es gibt eine ENB mod die greift auch etwas nur leider kann ich dann kein 32xS+8xTrSSAA anschalten.

Edit:

GxGamer:

Da ich seh das du ACM Spielst und eine NV Karte nutzt kann ich dir nur SGSSAA ans Herz legen.
Dazu kann noch ber Inspector Ao anschalten und es gibt noch eine paar schöne Dx11" Mods. Was aber kein Dx11 ist sonder nur paar Effekte freischalte !
http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9651529&postcount=3843


----------



## Galford (16. Oktober 2013)

Sorry, ich bin leider nicht ganz auf dem Laufenden, aber es gab doch das Problem das FXAA nicht auf Screenshots zu sehen war, weil es sich um eine Post-Processing AntiAliasing Methode handelt. Gibt es dafür inzwischen eine Lösung?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Oktober 2013)

Galford schrieb:


> Sorry, ich bin leider nicht ganz auf dem Laufenden, aber es gab doch das Problem das FXAA nicht auf Screenshots zu sehen war, weil es sich um eine Post-Processing AntiAliasing Methode handelt. Gibt es dafür inzwischen eine Lösung?


 
Auf Standbilder ist das gut zu sehen, in Bewegung versagt es aber was völlig !


----------



## Galford (16. Oktober 2013)

Eigentlich ging es mir darum:



> Haken Nummer 3: FXAA wird auf üblichen Screenshots via Fraps oder MSI Afterburner nicht dargestellt, es sei denn, Sie spielen im Fenstermodus.


 
FXAA für Geforce-Grafikkarten: So aktivieren Sie den neuen "Immer-AA"-Modus - Update mit Geforce 295.18

Ich benutze FXAA auch eher ungern, aber ich hab da so einen Sonderfall, bei dem die Unterstützung für gewisse AA-Modi problematisch ist (selbst mit Nvidia Inspector) und das Spiel irgendwie nicht in den Fenstermodus will. Deshalb benutze ich Downsampling in Verbindung mit FXAA. Nur sieht man FXAA scheinbar nicht auf Screenshots, oder ich erkenne es einfach nicht. Nachbearbeiten will ich die Screenshots nur ungerne, da ich in diesem Fall will, das es auch so aussieht als wäre Downsampling + FXAA verwendet worden.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Oktober 2013)

Also wie du auf meinen Ganzen Bilder von WOT sehen kannst ist FXAA immer an. Das wäre mir sehr neue das man das nicht sieht.


----------



## Robonator (9. Dezember 2013)

Sagtmal wie mache ich das nun eigentlich richtig? In Chrome wird mir hier beim Uploaden immer nur der Code angezeigt. Wenn ich Firefox sehe, dann sehe ich auch die Bilder, kann draufklicken und es öffnet sich ein neues Fenster in dem ich alles einstellen kann (Größe etc) 
Kann ich das in Chrome irgendwie umstellen? Hab beim Firefox auch irgendwie einen merkwürdigen anderen Uploader wenns um Anhänge geht, deswegen muss ich derzeit immer im Chrome hochladen und im Firefox dann die Bilder und das Layout einstellen ^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Dezember 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Sagtmal wie mache ich das nun eigentlich richtig? In Chrome wird mir hier beim Uploaden immer nur der Code angezeigt. Wenn ich Firefox sehe, dann sehe ich auch die Bilder, kann draufklicken und es öffnet sich ein neues Fenster in dem ich alles einstellen kann (Größe etc)
> Kann ich das in Chrome irgendwie umstellen? Hab beim Firefox auch irgendwie einen merkwürdigen anderen Uploader wenns um Anhänge geht, deswegen muss ich derzeit immer im Chrome hochladen und im Firefox dann die Bilder und das Layout einstellen ^^


 
Das Problem habe ich auch daher lade ich bilder nur noch per Firefox hoch. Habe auch noch ein Addone gefunde was das behebt.


----------



## T'PAU (14. Dezember 2013)

Irgendwie bin ich zu blöd die Forensoftware so zu _überlisten_, dass grosse draufklickbare Bilder angezeigt werden statt der Thumbnails! 
Ja, ich habe das How To gelesen, aber dieser dort beschriebene "Bleistift", um die Bildattribute zu bearbeiten, erscheint bei mir nicht!
Und mit der Image-Funktion (wo man die Grafik-URL angibt) werden halt die an die Forenbreite angepassten, nicht anklickbaren Bilder angezeigt.

Zitiere ich Bilder-Posts von z.B. CrimsoN 2.0 oder GxGamer, wird der Text genau so angezeigt wie bei meinem Post!
Also mit diesem attach=config Gedöns. Bei mir sind's halt anklickbare Thumbs, bei den anderen grosse anklickbare Bilder.

Ist wahrscheinlich nur 'ne kleine Schraube an der ich drehen muss, aber das _How To_ hilft mir wie gesagt nicht weiter. 

Ich benutze Opera 12.16 (aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht 18, das hat aber nichts mit dieser Sache zu tun!).
Der IE 11, den ich für Seiten benutze die Opera nicht mag, hat sogar die _Eigenschaft_, die (meisten) Thumbs gar nicht zu öffnen (ewig drehendes Kreissymbol), wohl aber die grossen Anklick-Bilder.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Dezember 2013)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich zu blöd die Forensoftware so zu _überlisten_, dass grosse draufklickbare Bilder angezeigt werden statt der Thumbnails!
> Ja, ich habe das How To gelesen, aber dieser dort beschriebene "Bleistift", um die Bildattribute zu bearbeiten, erscheint bei mir nicht!
> Und mit der Image-Funktion (wo man die Grafik-URL angibt) werden halt die an die Forenbreite angepassten, nicht anklickbaren Bilder angezeigt.
> 
> ...



Ich Nutze ja chrome und für Bilder hochladen dem FireFox da es echt keine Alternative gibt.


----------



## T'PAU (15. Dezember 2013)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Ich Nutze ja chrome und für Bilder hochladen dem FireFox da es echt keine Alternative gibt.


Und wie machst du das mit den mittelgrossen, anklickbaren Bildern in deinen (und anderer) Posts?
Geht das über dieses ominöse "Bleistift"-Menü (welches bei mir nirgends erscheint)?
Weil mit "einfügen an Cursor-Position" in der Attachment-Verwaltung erscheinen halt nur anklickbare Thumbs im Post.


----------



## Robonator (15. Dezember 2013)

Im Firefox hast du dann, wenn du den Post bearbeitest, auf diesen Thumbs halt diesen Bleistift.


----------

